# TV-card .. wie geht's?

## MaHejn

Hail 2the king of gentoo! 

ich habe noch aus windowszeiten eine unbenutze TV-karte (hauppauge - wintv) herumliegen, die ich nun wieder gerne in bentrieb nehmen würde. allerdings habe ich absolut keine vorstellung, wie ich sie installieren soll (treiber, etc). reicht es also aus, die benötigten module in den kernel zu kompilieren und dann ein tv-programm zu installieren?! 

wenn das so ist, welche module brauche ich für die wintv und welches wiedergabe-programm kann man mir empfehlen. wiedergabe über die konsole würde ich sehr interessant finden, gibt es auch hierfür tools? 

soweit erstmal meine fragen zum thema, ich danke schonmal jetzt fürs lesen! 

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## citizen428

Programm: xawtv

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For TV/video 
> 
> xawtv of course, it is still the main application. A nice X11 application for watching TV. 
> ...

 

Treiber weiß ich nicht genau, aber ich denke du wirst in der Sektion Video4Linux fündig. Was mich daran erinnert daß ich ja auch noch eine TV-Karte herumliegen hab, hm...   :Wink: 

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

mir hat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7726&highlight=v4l sehr geholfen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaHejn

ich habe hier mal alle meine einstellungen ausgeschrieben, sind die soweit vollständig? wäre für ratschläge jeder art offen, da ich immernoch kein vollständiges howto gefunden habe .. 

I2C

<*> I2C support    

<*> I2C bit-banging interfaces 

< >   Philips style parallel port adapter 

< >   ELV adapter  

< >   Velleman K9000 adapter    

<*> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces    

< >   Elektor ISA card    

<*> I2C device interface    

<*> I2C /proc interface (required for hardware sensors) 

Video4Linux 

  [*]   V4L information in proc filesystem 

< >   I2C on parallel port 

  --- Video Adapters 

<*>   BT848 Video For Linux 

< >   Mediavision Pro Movie Studio Video For Linux 

< >   Quickcam BW Video For Linux 

< >   QuickCam Colour Video For Linux (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< >   W9966CF Webcam (FlyCam Supra and others) Video For Linux    

< >   CPiA Video For Linux 

<*>   SAA5249 Teletext processor  

<*>   SAB3036 tuner  

< >   Stradis 4:2:2 MPEG-2 video driver  (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< >   Zoran ZR36057/36060 Video For Linux                                

< >   Zoran ZR36120/36125 Video For Linux 

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## MaHejn

jau .. genauso geht es .. kernel kompiliert, karte eingesteckt .. fbtv läuft!

----------

